# 14 1/2 Inch Southbend



## mb6388 (Nov 12, 2016)

well i just finished my 16 inch restoration a few months ago and stumbled upon this 14.5 in. model built between 55 & 60 with taper att. , full set of collets and a ton of tooling quick change post and 4 chucks and in great shape for 600 bucks


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 13, 2016)

Did you buy it? I have kinda been looking for a nice 13, but if that 14 had come up near me I might consider it because of the taper attachment and tooling. But parts for a 14 can be hard to come buy, it just wasn't as popular a machine for some reason and not as many where made or sold. parts can be found but it takes much much patience. But I would still consider it.


----------



## LucknowKen (Nov 13, 2016)

It would seem hard to lose on that machine. SBL seems to be going up in price every time i check.


Also my eyesight is off but it looks to have a center rest as well.


----------



## mb6388 (Nov 13, 2016)

LucknowKen said:


> It would seem hard to lose on that machine. SBL seems to be going up in price every time i check.
> View attachment 139292
> 
> Also my eyesight is off but it looks to have a center rest as well.
> View attachment 139293


yes it did


----------



## mb6388 (Nov 13, 2016)

mb6388 said:


> well i just finished my 16 inch restoration a few months ago and stumbled upon this 14.5 in. model built between 55 & 60 with taper att. , full set of collets and a ton of tooling quick change post and 4 chucks and in great shape for 600 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might be selling my 16 that I just finished restoring


----------

